
SF Planning Commission rejects controversial Western Addition condo conversion - DrScump
http://www.sfexaminer.com/planning-commission-rejects-controversial-western-addition-condo-conversion
======
DrScump
"For tenant advocates who led the fight to keep Canada in her home (opposing
the condo conversion), the decision was a clear victory.

Tommi Avicolli Mecca of the Housing Rights Committee said his organization was
formed by “seniors back in 1979 to fight the evictions that were happening of
seniors for condo conversions.”

“It feels like we’ve come full circle,” he said. “Here, we’ve protected a
senior. Unfortunately, it was after she died, but we tried our best to stop
her from being evicted. At least we are not going to allow them to profit off
of her death.”

Avicolli Mecca added the HRC, as well as other tenant advocacy groups, were
prepared to continue the fight for Canada’s home, should Owens move to appeal
the decision."

